# UP



## hamlet (Aug 26, 2014)

UP by miranfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Aug 26, 2014)

I chuckled.


----------



## pthrift (Aug 26, 2014)

I like it! Lol. But the trees are crooked. And the sky is overblown. And <insert other picky cc here>

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2014)

Needs fill light!


----------



## pgriz (Aug 26, 2014)

That hamster's got a way with light.  Diffuse, and sharp, soft and hard shadows...


----------



## limr (Aug 26, 2014)

Poof's Great Adventure!


----------



## mishele (Aug 26, 2014)

YES!!! lol


----------



## snerd (Aug 26, 2014)

Poor Poof!!!


----------



## hamlet (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Our budget was $200 million to make this work possible. I would like to thank Pixar, Disney, my parents, the guy who made lord of the rings. Thank you for believing in me!


----------



## pgriz (Aug 27, 2014)

So your costs were....  $20 for the balloons, $5 for the "spaceship", and at least $20 of hamster treats (bribes).  That leaves you with a little pocket change of about $199,999,955 to spend on post-launch celebrations and rest-and-recuperation activities.  I think you can afford your lenses now.  Heck, you can afford a separate body for each of your lenses.  And while you're at it, a personal minion to carry each camera/lens combination.  :mrgreen:


----------



## annamaria (Aug 27, 2014)

I want a ride too!!!  Cute critter.


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 27, 2014)

I take that no hamsters were hurt in this.  The ASPCA


----------



## hamlet (Aug 28, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> I want a ride too!!!  Cute critter.



There you go:


----------



## annamaria (Aug 28, 2014)

hamlet said:


> There you go:



I laughed sooooo hard!!! Awesome.  Thanks for the ride, best flight ever !!!


----------

